# I Test Drove An M3!!



## outpost22 (Dec 29, 2003)

I just followed an '04 M3 today in the same color & interior as my '04 330CI. It was definitely a LOT better looking car.
Why buy an M3 and worry about mileage. You should be worried about tire wear :thumbup:


----------

